

Video: Tom Preston-Werner & Github's Architecture - joshowens
http://webpulp.tv/post/708686185/github-tom-preston-werner

======
rubyrescue
I like the last point - "if you are building a server, either don't use Ruby
or use EventMachine"

Perfect timing, I'm giving a ten-minute talk on BERT and Ernie tonight at the
Buenos Aires Ruby Meetup, this is a good reference to point people to.

------
mojombo
If you have any questions about our infrastructure that were not addressed in
the video, I'll be happy to answer them here!

~~~
rubyrescue
One thing - if you're outsourcing to a third party (not rackspace) for
sysadmin, it would be much cheaper to just use a colo with 'bare metal'
machines you order yourself - so why do you use rackspace?

~~~
mojombo
We're a bootstrapped company and the initial capital outlay for servers would
be a serious investment at this stage. Rackspace gives us access to hardware
on-demand at monthly prices that fit our budget. In addition, we have a
partnership deal with RS that gives us a discount on hardware. As we continue
to grow, any of these criteria may change, at which point we will re-evaluate
the situation.

